# Back From Mueller State Park - Divide, Co



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

In keeping with the Outbacker rule of pictures posted within 24 minutes of arrival back home (or is it 24 hours?), I have completed the webpage for our latest trip.

Notables from this trip:

1. K-Z Frontiers out-numbered Outbacks by a count of 10 to 4. Weird.

2. Confirm your arrival date when you have more than 10 trips to keep track of for the camping season.

3. Remember your shaver unless you want to feel scraggly after day 2.

4. Sam's Club charcoal is crap.

5. When you want something really, really bad...be annoying.

Photos here: Mueller

Randy


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have to agre with you that Sam's Charcoal is the worst I have ever used.... in fact -- wet soggy charcoal would be an improvement...


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

I enjoyed your pictures!! Looks like everyone had lots of fun - and you all had great weather!!







Forgetting what days you booked, is something I would do. Glad it all worked out and you were able to stay for 3 nights!! Looking at your outback makes me even MORE excited (if thats possible) for mine!! LOL @ Lea telling you whats NOT in your dinner!!








How cool to meet 2 people from here!! Do people just walk up to you when they see an outback?? Or did you guys recgonize eachother?
good thing you mentioned that rule with the pix..I wouldnt of ever known!









jewels


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great picture there Randy









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures!

What are the odds of bumping into TWO Outbacks and then they are Outbackers.com members! WOW!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Once again I stand in awe of your mesmerizing pictoral display of Outbacking memories.

I'm glad things worked out for y'all on this trip and you had a good time.

It's always nice to meet other Outbackers, too.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

Awesome!!!!! Your pics are so good that they make me wish that I was there.









Looks like everyone had a blast









Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Looking at those really nice pictures makes me want to go camping and I just got back

willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What a great trip, Randy!









Every time I see photos of Mueller, I think to myself 'Self, you really need to visit this place!"

And what fun running into two other Outbackers unexpectedly!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Randy, those are truly words to live by. Thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You need to chronicle my camping trips for me.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Randy,

Was sure nice meeting you and Lea and the fam. Wish we would've had more time, and less sickness!

I'm preparing a de-brief of our adventure to post later.

Thanks for recommending Mueller. It was a blast.

Shake


----------

